# Tenon cutter



## its_virgil (Dec 19, 2020)

Cutting tenons for kitless pens is a very time consuming, for me at least. The tenon is best when a cylinder...i.e. parallel sides. Somewhat difficult I have found out. Also; they must be spot on diameter wise for the threads to work well.

I recently purchased a tenon cutting tool made by Jim Hinze and sold at Turners Warehouse . One of the best tool additions I have made for kitless pens.

Could not figure out how to include a video so it can be seen by clicking on the Google drive link below.









						20201219_134837_1.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				




Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## studioseven (Dec 20, 2020)

The link doesn't seem to be working.

Seven


----------



## Monty (Dec 20, 2020)

Works for me


----------



## Bryguy (Dec 20, 2020)

Link worked for me.  I just cut the tenons on the metal lathe.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 20, 2020)

Didn't work for me on Safari, but did on another browser.

Simple enough. Nice!


----------



## jalbert (Dec 20, 2020)

Seems like a good solution if you don’t have a metal lathe.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 20, 2020)

Cool specialty tool!  Carbide cutter I assume?


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 20, 2020)

Charlie_W said:


> Cool specialty tool!  Carbide cutter I assume?


yes..carbide


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 20, 2020)

That's way cheaper than a metal lathe!


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Dec 22, 2020)

Pro tip: Buy one for each size tenon you need and just leave them set up. STILL cheaper than a metal lathe


----------



## BryanMurphy (Feb 12, 2021)

I just picked one of these up and it's great!  They were out of stock on Jim Hinzes shop so I emailed and asked if he planned on stocking them again.   He made one up for just me.  

Realy saves a lot of time and makes a very clean tenon, if you don't have a metal lathe.


----------

